# Horn installation- sparking at ground?



## zoiberg137 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im installing an oohga horn and have one terminal of the switch going to an "add a fuse" (size 10 fuse) and the other terminal going directly to the horn. There is only the one singular wire coming out of the horn. 

I am mounting the metal plate/base of the horn in order to ground it, however before I bolted it on all the way I barely touched it to the grounded bolts just to test the horn and when I pressed the horn button I got sparks coming from the grounded bolts. 

Whats the issue here??


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The poor ground is the problem. It took less current to jump the air gap than to sound the horn.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

47_47 said:


> The poor ground is the problem. It took less current to jump the air gap than to sound the horn.


 
what he said, clean and tighten that ground


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

make a good connection and you wont have sparks.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

...that, and disconnect your battery when you're working on anything electrical.


----------

